
New Technologies Give Government Ample Means to Track Suspects, Study Finds - dsr12
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/01/us/politics/new-technologies-give-government-ample-means-to-track-suspects-study-finds.html
======
username223
> The products, ranging from “toasters to bedsheets, light bulbs, cameras,
> toothbrushes, door locks, cars, watches and other wearables,” will give the
> government increasing opportunities to track suspects and in many cases
> reconstruct communications and meetings.

Welcome to "The Internet of Things." Remember that the spooky, evil Government
is just grabbing the table scraps left by "disruptive, value-unlocking
innovators."

